# Cheap soundblaster card



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

While looking for a suitable external soundcard i came across this. does anyone know if it work? http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/48770/SOUNDCARD_EXTERNAL/Creative/70SB027100000.asp


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

This would be their lowest price unit, and it only supports XP - not Vista, but it should work fine for REW.

brucek


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm maybe i should look a vista compatable unit, Is REW Vista compatable?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, but many soundcards don't have drivers yet for Vista... check the specs before purchasing..

brucek


----------

